# blueberry gorgonian frags for sale



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

$20 / frag - nice sized piece

pick up 2 minutes south of yorkdale mall


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

is it a nps?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, it needs to be fed.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

I give it a little.phyto and it seems to respond well to cyclopeeze


----------



## 76tmlfan (Jan 30, 2009)

*Frags*

Thanks again Marc Great frags!!!!


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

no prob!
few pieces left its very nice and bright!


----------



## brendan (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you stillll have any left I'm looking and work over at yorkdale could stop by tomorrow


----------

